
Serious Fraud Office Fined £180,000 for Data Breach - infosecbuzz
http://www.tripwire.com/state-of-security/latest-security-news/serious-fraud-office-fined-180000-for-data-breach/#.VRk3k6RIgg4.hackernews
======
shubb
I suppose how bad this is depends on who Witness A actually is. I feel sorry
for the poor temp though - everyone makes mistakes in their first job(s). Many
times in that kind of a role, people don't tell you enough to enable you to
make smart decisions. That is because supposedly you are just robitically
doing a task, and also because managers underestimate how many edge cases
there are in 'easy' admin jobs.

